# Tools & equipment Wish List 2013



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

G'day Guys 

With 2012 nearly at the end : ) what is on your wish list you hope to purchase by this time 2013 in regards to tools or equipment ?
Myself as a sole trader I have most equipment I need but  by the end of 2013 I would like to add two more big planks like in the pic and maybe two small planks and two more double sided step ladders and one of the Festool setups you guys rave on about : )

View attachment 12991




View attachment 12991


My little plank is handy for the corners


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

You've got a top of the line navara. How much more do you want Ben :thumbup:


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Repaintpro said:


> You've got a top of the line navara. How much more do you want Ben :thumbup:


G'day Steve 
Yeah love my Navara my first ever new car : ) got it March 2011 I think they have some new model now bigger motor plus some other changes 

My Old beat up Ute was great but if it rained it rained inside it was just falling to bits plus 









no room for the family but it was great to load up with gear : )


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

benthepainter said:


> G'day Steve
> Yeah love my Navara my first ever new car : ) got it March 2011 I think they have some new model now bigger motor plus some other changes
> 
> My Old beat up Ute was great but if it rained it rained inside it was just falling to bits plus
> ...


I got the 145 kw STX ( first brand new work car, but it is my mobile office). Would love a trailer for next year. It would take pressure of the boys to take equipment to work.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Repaintpro said:


> I got the 145 kw STX ( first brand new work car, but it is my mobile office). Would love a trailer for next year. It would take pressure of the boys to take equipment to work.



How do you find the Navara ?
Trailers are awsome I couldn't work without mine


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

*Festools!*


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

mudbone said:


> *Festools!*


I don't think they have drills over there yet Mud.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I don't think they have drills over there yet Mud.


We have carpenters attached to them, just the way they should be!


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

benthepainter said:


> How do you find the Navara ?


I just walk into my garage............it's normally their :detective:

Just kidding.........love it. Heaps of room to work out of, I would have bought Ford Ranger but they did not have current model out then.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

AI/robotics. Robots to paint rooms.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

T.J., please, be careful what you wish for, just sayin.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

A remote control for my crane so I don't have to climb up in the cab everything & I can inspect the rigging more closely. Here is 2 heavy lifts I did at the dock on Sat. ROV-A Frame 59,700 lbs & a Wire Rope spool reel 68,400. Mobile AL 

Akzo Nobel International 665 Interlac Marine Alkyd Enamel


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

robladd said:


> A remote control for my crane so I don't have to climb up in the cab everything & I can inspect the rigging more closely. Here is 2 heavy lifts I did at the dock on Sat. ROV-A Frame 59,700 lbs & a Wire Rope spool reel 68,400. Mobile AL
> 
> Akzo Nobel International 665 Interlac Marine Alkyd Enamel
> 
> ...


That's amazing. I am such a small fish in a big pond.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Repaintpro said:


> That's amazing. I am such a small fish in a big pond.


I knew 17 years of bridge and tower painting would pay off some day. Instead of JLG, Genie,
Snorkel, SkyJack Boom Lifts. It's Nautilus, Seatrax, Hydralift & Amclad Marine Cranes.

Still have to drive the boom lift to take care of the crane. The Interlac color is Blanco Ya I know looks like I could put a little on. Painters job is NEVER done. Job security, 6 coat system


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

a jp action figure with 7 foot stroke kung fu action


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

robladd said:


> I knew 17 years of bridge and tower painting would pay off some day. Instead of JLG, Genie,
> Snorkel, SkyJack Boom Lifts. It's Nautilus, Seatrax, Hydralift & Amclad Marine Cranes.
> 
> Still have to drive the boom lift to take care of the crane. The Interlac color is Blanco Ya I know looks like I could put a little on. Painters job is NEVER done. Job security, 6 coat system


Have you got a site or any more images of what you do..........just find it fascinating because it is so far removed from our daily activities


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

benthepainter said:


> G'day Guys
> 
> With 2012 nearly at the end : ) what is on your wish list you hope to purchase by this time 2013 in regards to tools or equipment ?
> Myself as a sole trader I have most equipment I need but by the end of 2013 I would like to add two more big planks like in the pic and maybe two small planks and two more double sided step ladders and one of the Festool setups you guys rave on about : )
> ...



Updating my Wish-list : )

Ok no extra planks or double sided steps or Festool setup : ( 

But Tomorrow I pick up my new extension package for my little Mobile scaffold that will take my mini tower to 7.8 meters plus I need the extra height for current job : ) 











Ready for pick up excluding my new larger stabilisers


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I just want masking tape to stick in humidity over 50%. Apparently that is too complicated. A tape company told me they have no control over how tape is stored or handled when it leaves their controlled environment. I suggested they create a tape to work in uncontrolled environments because... well.. I don't have to explain that.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

jack pauhl said:


> I just want masking tape to stick in humidity over 50%. Apparently that is too complicated. A tape company told me they have no control over how tape is stored or handled when it leaves their controlled environment. I suggested they create a tape to work in uncontrolled environments because... well.. I don't have to explain that.


G'day JP

I have no problem with the Blue Tape in OZ do you think they would have a different make up for different countries lol ? Maybe that would be to costly for them to do 

If so I could send you an Aussie Roll : )


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Picked up my new exstention pack this morning : ) didnt like the price $2300 

But I will add a few hundred each job for my hire fee : ) 

the front of the house most of the day full sun I put a drop sheet up my own little shade maker : )

So comfy sanding down I was able to just sit on my milk crate how comfy : )

The Kookaburra's thought my setup was funny 

What a beautiful Sydney Day last day of Autumn and it hit 24 deg : ) 

http://youtu.be/RkbZ6w_SgdM


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

After years of using stolen milk crates, purchased milk crates, surplus ammo boxes, locker-room baskets, and all matter of storage containers for tools, equipment, and sundries, we're ready to make the big step and go to SYSTAINERS. Maybe we'll even get some Festool tools to go into some of them.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

benthepainter said:


> Picked up my new exstention pack this morning : ) didnt like the price $2300
> 
> But I will add a few hundred each job for my hire fee : )
> 
> ...


Ben, since setting up scaffold means that we can't chase the shade as easily as we can when we worked off of ladders, we bought some "shade cloth" tarps from a nursery supply place. It makes work a lot more pleasant and also means that we've made our own shade so we can paint without having to wait for the sun to be off that side.


----------

